# Riccia Fluitans



## hgsmitty (Oct 10, 2003)

Has anyone had any Riccia Fluitan in your tanks? And if so how is it to maintain? I have seen it in some tanks online and it is very cool used on the bottem of the tanks looking like carpet.


----------



## Sanguinea (Feb 19, 2004)

From what I have heard they require LOTS of light, like a couple waats per gallon. Dont know much else.


----------



## xtremeyolks (Nov 27, 2002)

I have a bunch floating in a 10g right now. It's pretty undemanding when left floating. I have it under 2wpg and dose leaf zone and flourish every week and it's fine. If you want it submerged I recommend probably at least 2.5 wpg more like 3 or more though. If you want it submerged co2 injection is a must. Just remember it will never root into anything, so some people use a little java moss mixed in with it to keep it attached to things, or use a hairnet to hold it in place.


----------



## hgsmitty (Oct 10, 2003)

Thanks for all the help guys, i think i will get some and let it float. THANKS


----------

